# Umbau Smartcast



## Dirk`78 (25. September 2007)

Olà an alle Boardies,

möchte mir ein *Smartcast RFe15* zulegen und umbauen fürs Futterboot. Um höre Reichweiten zu erreichen, möchte ich eine zusätzliche Antenne mit Antennenverstärke zwischenschalten.
Dazu benötige ich eine Bauanleitung mit Auflistung der genauen zusätzlich zu erwerbenden Bauteile.

Für eure Hilfe danke ich im voraus


Doedel 1978:vik:


----------



## Dirk`78 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Hi Boardies,

Was ist los ????|kopfkrat

Ich verfasse meinen ersten Bericht und keiner kann mir helfen?
Ich hoffe auf Euer Fachwissen und warte weiter auf Antworten|supergri


----------



## SCREAM (27. September 2007)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

hi schau dir mal die seite an vielleicht findest du ein paar ansätze mehr kann ich leider nicht für dich tun 
http://www.planet-vopi.de/html/funkecholote.html


----------



## Dirk`78 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Hi scream,
bin aus dem bereich Viersen und das was ich bis jetzt habe stammt von Hartwig Funktechnik (der Baut für Vopi) aber der ist mit infos zurückhaltend weil er für 280 Schleifen verkauft.
Trotzdem Danke u. Petri Heil für den nächsten Ansitz


----------



## SCREAM (28. September 2007)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

das hab ich gleich beim googeln gefunden :smartcast+tuning
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=14781


----------



## Dirk`78 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

jo,
habe ich mir angesehen. Bin jetzt aber schon nen schritt weiter habe ein kabel angelötet für ne externe Antenne siehe vopi habe aber noch nicht getetstet melde mich aber nach meinem Test im Forum

MfG

doedel1978


----------



## SCREAM (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

setz doch bitte ab und zu ein paar bilder rein damit wir deinen fortschritt beobachten können


ach ja @all falls einer von euch nen geber hat wo die batterie alle ist ich nehm ihn gerne ab wills auch mal versuchen


----------



## Christopherus (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Auch wenn dein Beitrag schon eine Weile her ist, ich kenne jemanden der die Echolote echt super umbaut. Reich weite ist dann etwa 120 Meter.


----------



## Larzyrius (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Hi Christopherus!

Kannst Du bitte noch sagen, wie er das macht? Benutzt er aktive Verstärker oder bekommt er das alles passiv mit Antennen etc hin?


----------



## Master_Bown (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Es gibt zwei Alternativen:

1.) Ei aufschneiden, Antenne auftrebbeln und nach außen führen. Bringt in etwa bis zu 100 m

2.) Du benutzt einen aktiven Verstärker. Ist nicht all so schwer, denn das Frequenzband liegt bei 433, irgendwas Mhz(muss ich nachschauen). Bin auch drauf und dran mit meinem Großvater (Amnateurfunker) eine Schaltung zu entwickeln. Allderings muss das ganze mit Vorsicht genossen werden. Denn die maximale Sendeleistung muss eingehalten werden sonst kanns richtig Ärger geben. Eine Amateurfunklizens kann da von Vorteil sein .


----------



## Larzyrius (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Wie schön für dich Master!

Es gibt allerdings schon fertige Verstärker für diesen Frequenzbereich in SMD Bauweise. Die sind nicht mal teuer, nur leider sind die nicht erlaubt für diese Frequenz. Das musste ich mir auch auf´s Brot schmieren lassen, als ich Fachleute gefragt habe. Der Verstärker würde zwar funzen, aber wenn man mich erwischt, wird´s richtig teuer ist die einhellige Meinung. Die Leute von der RegTP fahren auch mit ihren Scannern durch die Gegend auf der Jagd nach illegalen Signalen...

Im Übrigen ist eine Amateurfunklizenz m.W. auch nur auf das Amateurfrequenzband (27MHz) beschränkt. Da könnte dein Opa Ärger kriegen!


----------



## Master_Bown (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*



Larzyrius schrieb:


> Wie schön für dich Master!
> Im Übrigen ist eine Amateurfunklizenz m.W. auch nur auf das Amateurfrequenzband (27MHz) beschränkt.



Das glaube ich kaum!|uhoh: 27 Mhz ist CB-Funk Band. Und für jeden frei zugänglich! Den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied machen verschiedene Lizensen die man machen kann. Und mit entsprechender Berechtigung darf man sogar Kurzwelle betreiben!


----------



## Larzyrius (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Kurzwelle? 433MHz liegt im Microwellenbereich (UHF).

Aber is ja auch egal, wollte es ja nur mal anmerken.

Kannst ja mal berichten, wie´s funktioniert wenn´s soweit ist. Bin auch ziemlich interessiert.

Mein Futterboot wartet schon auf Aufrüstung...


----------



## Master_Bown (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*



Larzyrius schrieb:


> Kurzwelle? 433MHz liegt im Microwellenbereich (UHF).



Ja ne ist schon klar! Sollte ja auch nur als Beispiel dienen um zu verdeutlichen das es nicht nur auf 27 Mhz beschränkt ist. 

Hatte mich auch schonmal informiert über die "feritigen" Verstärker, sind aber ganz schöne Preise, die die Jungs da haben.

Werde auf jeden Fall posten.


----------



## Christopherus (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir auch lange Gedanken über diese Verstärker gemacht. Nun ja, dass mit der Regulierungsbehörde stimmt. Aber es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten. Ich habe mir das Gerät umbauen lassen und habe jetzt eine Reichweite von mehr als 120 Metern. War ein Angebot bei Ebay. Wen es interesiert, schreibt mir ne Mail. 
Gruss
Christopherus


----------



## Bent-Hook (17. August 2009)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Hallo was hat der Umbau gekostet, und wo hast du uhn machen lassen?
Für eine Antwort wäre ich Dankbar.
Mfg Mike


----------



## FFV219 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*

Moin,

wie alle diese Spielereien, laufen diese >Teile auf 433,92 Mhz. Ebenfalls Garagentoröffner, Funk-Kameras, Babyphone. Das rumexperimentieren ist sicher keine Spielerei ! Auch lizensierte Amateurfunker dürfen die Sendeleistung von 10Mw nicht überschreiten, ansonsten droht Ärger. Alle in Deutschland angebotenen 100mw Versionen sind und bleiben verboten !

Ich habe ohne Verstärker 250 Meter und mehr hinbekommen !

schaut doch mal unter http://www.sascha-lagarden.de


Gruß Sascha


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*



FFV219 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie alle diese Spielereien, laufen diese >Teile auf 433,92 Mhz. Ebenfalls Garagentoröffner, Funk-Kameras, Babyphone. Das rumexperimentieren ist sicher keine Spielerei ! Auch lizensierte Amateurfunker dürfen die Sendeleistung von 10Mw nicht überschreiten, ansonsten droht Ärger. Alle in Deutschland angebotenen 100mw Versionen sind und bleiben verboten !
> 
> ...



Hallo Sascha,ist deine Seite nicht mehr Aktuell?

Habe versucht mal deinen Umbau etwas näher unter die Lupe zu nehmen,aber da sieht man nicht viel.

Wollte auch auf den Empfänger eine Längere Gummiantenne anbringen und vom Geber das Kabel verlängern.

Dann die ganze Sache auf ein Stativ damit es ca. 1,50 höher liegt über dem Wasser,
das müsste auch wieder ein paar Meter machen!

Mich würde mal Interessieren wie du es hin bekommen hast!

Schöne Grüße aus Kempen am Niederrhein!

Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*



Christopherus schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe mir auch lange Gedanken über diese Verstärker gemacht. Nun ja, dass mit der Regulierungsbehörde stimmt. Aber es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten. Ich habe mir das Gerät umbauen lassen und habe jetzt eine Reichweite von mehr als 120 Metern. War ein Angebot bei Ebay. Wen es interesiert, schreibt mir ne Mail.
> Gruss
> Christopherus



Hallo.
Also der Funkamateur darf nur auf seinen zugewiesenen Frequenzen senden!

Sonst würden ja wenn er seine Taste am Funkgerät drückt beim Nachbarn die Garagentore aufgehen oder die Baustellen Ampeln durchdrehen. z.B. !!!! #q

Wieso geht ihr nicht hin und macht die Sache mit dem verlängerten Draht ( Antenne),

wenn Ihr das Ei schon auf habt,dann lötet doch an der Batterie und der Antenne ein Kabel an was ihr in einem kleinen Gehäuse unter bringt.

Dann könnt Ihr dort die Batterie wechseln und einen Antennenfuß anlöten.

Ebenso macht Ihr den Empfänger auf und lötet einen Antennenfuß dort an den Ihr oben am Gehäuse einbaut.

Dann Baut Ihr den Empfänger auf ein Stativ oder langes Rohr was Ihr in den Boden rammt zum Beispiel.

Je höher der Empfänger desto weiter die Reichweite!!!

Wenn Ihr dann nicht mindestens auf 120 Meter kommt dann verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr!!!

Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*



Dirk`78 schrieb:


> Olà an alle Boardies,
> 
> möchte mir ein *Smartcast RFe15* zulegen und umbauen fürs Futterboot. Um höre Reichweiten zu erreichen, möchte ich eine zusätzliche Antenne mit Antennenverstärke zwischenschalten.
> Dazu benötige ich eine Bauanleitung mit Auflistung der genauen zusätzlich zu erwerbenden Bauteile.
> ...



Hallo,
stell es Dir nicht so Einfach vor das Teil in ein Boot zu bauen!

Du mußt es entstören sonst tut sich da nicht viel weil die Fernsteuerung stört und evt. auch die Motoren?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Umbau Smartcast*



Dirk`78 schrieb:


> jo,
> habe ich mir angesehen. Bin jetzt aber schon nen schritt weiter habe ein kabel angelötet für ne externe Antenne siehe vopi habe aber noch nicht getetstet melde mich aber nach meinem Test im Forum
> 
> MfG
> ...



Hallo,
wo ist dein dein Bericht vom Umgebauten Smartcast?

Oder ist er schon in der Tonne?

Gruß Dirk


----------

